# Khalifa city A Abu Dhabi



## allisterhunter

I will be arriving in Abu Dhabi within the next week and following the usual induction process will be housed in Khalifa city A. Can anyone advise me where the nearest area to Khalifa city is for nightlife/bars/clubs/socialising etc for a middle aged English male.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ADEXPAT

Congrats. Im living in close proximity to khalifa. Unfortunately we are a bit out of the city. And as I'm sure you know there are only places to drink at hotels. From what I'm aware of Al Raha has a hotel that's becoming pretty good for us expats to visit. I have yet to go as I usually take the yas bypass into Abu Dhabi city to socialize with friends there. About a 20min drive. It can be pricy doing this often though if your drinking as cab fees to and from khalifa accumulate. 

Best of luck! And welcome to the sandbox!

Regards,
C.


----------



## allisterhunter

*very many thanks..*



ADEXPAT said:


> Congrats. Im living in close proximity to khalifa. Unfortunately we are a bit out of the city. And as I'm sure you know there are only places to drink at hotels. From what I'm aware of Al Raha has a hotel that's becoming pretty good for us expats to visit. I have yet to go as I usually take the yas bypass into Abu Dhabi city to socialize with friends there. About a 20min drive. It can be pricy doing this often though if your drinking as cab fees to and from khalifa accumulate.
> 
> Best of luck! And welcome to the sandbox!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


that was most useful, i,ll let you know how i get on when i visit the Al Rahah
cheers
Al.H


----------



## s&s

There seem to be a few drinking holes on yas island which is very close to khalifa city.
There are a few hotels there so that's where the drinking holes are. Im sure you will find
A suitable place to socialise other than the city centre of AD.


----------



## streetspirit

Raha hotel has a bar called "black pearl" i think it is. Been in couple of times. They normally have a singer on. Feels a bit 80s but it's nice for a drink close to khalifa. 

Yas is good, expensive if you go Viceroy (but worth a visit to Skylight one night to have a drink and watch the planes going over. There's another bar in there as well, forget the name. 

There's Stars and Bars sports bar at Yas too. Part of the "marina side". Decent priced (in Abu Dhabi terms) good food. Sports on. Kids days on Saturdays etc. worth a look in. 

Yas plaza has a few hotels, only really done the Rotana myself, Y Bar is good for food as well, can get busy. But so does everywhere.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Don't forget Hickory's at Yas Links for a reasonable priced pub and pub-grub. Also AD Golf Club - the bar in the club house is meant to be popular and is close to Khalifa.


----------



## allisterhunter

s&s said:


> There seem to be a few drinking holes on yas island which is very close to khalifa city.
> There are a few hotels there so that's where the drinking holes are. Im sure you will find
> A suitable place to socialise other than the city centre of AD.


many thanks
Al.H


----------



## allisterhunter

AlexDhabi said:


> Don't forget Hickory's at Yas Links for a reasonable priced pub and pub-grub. Also AD Golf Club - the bar in the club house is meant to be popular and is close to Khalifa.


many thanks

Al.H


----------



## allisterhunter

streetspirit said:


> Raha hotel has a bar called "black pearl" i think it is. Been in couple of times. They normally have a singer on. Feels a bit 80s but it's nice for a drink close to khalifa.
> 
> Yas is good, expensive if you go Viceroy (but worth a visit to Skylight one night to have a drink and watch the planes going over. There's another bar in there as well, forget the name.
> 
> There's Stars and Bars sports bar at Yas too. Part of the "marina side". Decent priced (in Abu Dhabi terms) good food. Sports on. Kids days on Saturdays etc. worth a look in.
> 
> Yas plaza has a few hotels, only really done the Rotana myself, Y Bar is good for food as well, can get busy. But so does everywhere.


Many thanks

Al.H


----------

